# Got the one I’ve been after !



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Watched this guy for the past 2yrs, Thursday I got my chance, could not be more excited!! He’s a faaaat boy !


----------



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice buck.Very nice buck.My buddy shot a double drop tine on Thursday also. I'm next! Great when a plan comes together congrats!


----------



## lCAngler (Jan 14, 2017)

Hey, beautiful deer. Congratulations.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

very nice! Congrats!


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice Buck!! Congrats


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice deer. Why is he not gutted?


----------



## Reel blessed (May 5, 2017)

Congrats nice buck!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Flathead76 said:


> Nice deer. Why is he not gutted?


Unfortunately my shot was less than perfect, I looked for him for two days with no luck. On the third day he was found in the backyard of a house that butts up to my hunting property. A yote or some other animal tore into his gut already so the meat was shot. Our animal control had already been called to come pick him up for disposal, so I let them continue and was able to retrieve the head and cape! Not the ideal scenario, I’m just fortunate to be able to tag him and still have a beautiful mount!


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats!!!

So you tagged him and animal control disposed of the carcass???


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

lawrence1 said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> So you tagged him and animal control disposed of the carcass???


Yup, in our city animal control is in charge of picking up animal carcasses. They received a call about this dead deer in the back yard. I also work for the city and notified ACO of my missing buck. When he got called I met him there and verified that the buck was in fact mine. Unfortunately his stomach was torn up and he was getting pretty ripe. My buddy came out and removed the head and cape for me. Since I couldn’t use the remainder of the deer it got piled up with the other deceased deer ACO had recently recovered. I bagged the head, called it in, and the tag is with the head awaiting taxidermy!


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Good one! Good to see cities that allow hunting.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats on an excellent buck.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations on a nice buck. Has some long 1's.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Wish you could have gotten a weight on that thing, he was a tank !!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

T-180 said:


> Wish you could have gotten a weight on that thing, he was a tank !!


I know ! He may have been slightly bloated, but not much based off the trail cam pic. Two of us went to pull him to the truck and it felt like he had an anchor out


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't view pix OGF app forever broke. But Congrats on the deer recovery. Sucks about the spoiled meat but much better than a non-recovery.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

SMBHooker said:


> Can't view pix OGF app forever broke. But Congrats on the deer recovery. Sucks about the spoiled meat but much better than a non-recovery.


Yeah, it's weird. At first I could see that there were 5 pics. 2 loaded completely, 3 only partially, and the little blue whirligig in the tab just kept spinning round and round. I read through the rest of the thread, then scrolled back up to see if the partial pics had loaded even though the whirligig was still spinning.

Then there only 2 pics visible, and lines of text reading "Imaged uploaded by Ohub Campfire" and a number referring to the image. Can't click on them to open them either. 

I agree. At least he has the memories and the mount. Great deer, guy!


----------

